# Wet sanded and polished up mini roof



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Started work on the paint now so there will be lots of photos to follow, For today I did a test panel on the roof and on the boot just to make sure it was sanded down enough























































More to follow


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like a good improvement


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Came out nice!!!! Hand sand or da? What grade? & what polish/pad combo did you end up using?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice one Kempe will look forward to the updates:thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Came out nice!!!! Hand sand or da? What grade? & what polish/pad combo did you end up using?


I did the sanding by hand

pad and polish

Orange hex logic pad with Megs UC
White hex logic pad with Menzerna Final Finish (PO 85RD) :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Came out nice!!!! Hand sand or da? What grade? & what polish/pad combo did you end up using?


Grades of wet and dry were

1200 then 2500


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

wish wash said:


> Looks like a good improvement


Its a start but still got a way to go yet :lol:


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

Getting too cold in my garage to do any detail finger work


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

ihiba said:


> Getting too cold in my garage to do any detail finger work


Na never to cold to detail :thumb:


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

a really good paint finish, be good to see the car done


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good!:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

koolaid_guy said:


> a really good paint finish, be good to see the car done


Not bad even though I used rattle cans for the roof :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

And here is the roof this was a PITA wet sanded then compounded but wasnt happy so wet sanded again. This is with one pass of the DA still a bit more to go.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

kempe said:


> Grades of wet and dry were
> 
> 1200 then 2500


did 2500 did the job? not to big jump from 1200 to 2500?


----------



## hooley (Nov 10, 2010)

Looking good, I read your post the other day and think colour looks good with a black roof.

Glad there's another mini being kept on the road.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats very impressive work there.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Yup - looking good :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

For large areas like that roof I would recommend using a block which will give a much flatter end product.

Where you have sanded is very clear due to all the pressure marks from your fingers where its smoother than other places.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Rob_Quads said:


> For large areas like that roof I would recommend using a block which will give a much flatter end product.
> 
> Where you have sanded is very clear due to all the pressure marks from your fingers where its smoother than other places.


Yeah I did start with a block till I put it down and some bugger knicked it


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, can't wait to see the finished result, it's going to look amazing!


----------

